# Angelmethoden fürs Meeresangeln in Kroatien?!



## Aland-Fischer (8. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich hab mir schon die andern Threats zum Thema Angeln in Kroatien durchgelesen, aber könnt nich genau herausfinden.... wie da genau geangelt wird....

außerdem habe ich keine Erfahrung mir dem Angeln im Meer!

Deswegen wollte ich einfach mal nachfragen wie man da in Kroatien so angelt (die Methoden?), da ich in zwei Wochen ganz in den Süden von Kroatien fahr... 
Ich will sowohl von Land aus angeln aber auch von nem kleinen Boot aus, wenn ich eins bekommen kann?

Eigentlich hab ich nur erfahrung mit Spinnfischen, aber ich weiß nich ob das da so gut ist, weil man da nich sehr weit rauskommt...

Macht man da mit Grundblei?


----------

